# First timer to Manicure and Pedicure



## vicky1804 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi everyone

Iv never had either of the above, iv only had long nails for about 18 months.

Also starting a new job were I will finally be able to pamper myself again.Im going to be on my feet alot in my new job so would really like to start taking care of them.

I was wondering if anyone could possible give me an idea what manicure's and pedicures involve?

Thanks


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 25, 2009)

oooh you're going to have such a good time! I Love both of these!

basically it depends on the price of both, but in a standard mani/pedi, they will sit you down, remove any polish, stick your feet in a water bath, moisturise both hands and feet, shape the nails, push the cuticles back, put cuticle oil on, paint them...

it's fun and relaxing. With a pedi, they also use a pumice stone to remove rough bits on the feet.

Make sure you wear flip flops or open toed shoes so you don't ruin your polish!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 25, 2009)

Rosie pretty much covered it all there! If you are going to be on your feet all the time, you are really going to enjoy getting pedis!

they'll do the following, or close to

soak your feet

exfoliate the feet

use a pedi paddle/pumice stone

remove any old polish

remove excess cuticle/push them back/tidy them up

massage

masque

cut and file the nails

buff

apply base coat,polish, top coat

apply a heel cream

They'll use a fairly similar sequence for your manicure. I just described what's called the 'deluxe' pedi or mani, for a basic manicure and pedcure, most salons will generally only do a tidy up of the cuticles, cut and shape of the nails and a polish application.


----------



## esha (Jun 25, 2009)

Watch out, some salons charge $10 extra for nail polish.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 25, 2009)

True, generally there's only an extra charge for french polish application as it's more fiddly than regular polish.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 25, 2009)

what! $10 extra?! outrageous. I wonder if I can get my mani done cheaper if they just file and shape? With all the waxing I'm getting done before my trip, the salon I'm going to is supposed to give me a mani and pedi as well, but of course I don't want a colour since I wont be able to redo (lol, can you imagine me sitting on the plane with some nailpolish remover? LOL)


----------



## esha (Jun 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif True, generally there's only an extra charge for french polish application as it's more fiddly than regular polish. That's what I thought. But this one salon I went to was horrible. I could shape my nails better than they did, they were all crookedly shaped. Anyways, getting French was included, it was if I wanted another colour I had to pay $10 more. For that price I could've just bought a bottle of OPI and done it at home myself and shaped my nails properly. 
Some salons really like to rip you off.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 25, 2009)

that's awful Esh! I hardly ever get my nails done, so I really do like to get it done right when I have the money to spend, you know?


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 25, 2009)

Polish application is a standard part of a manicure, I can't believe they'd have the nerve to try and charge you for regular polish!

For interest sake, what do you guys get charged for manis and pedis in the states?


----------



## vicky1804 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks guys

I think il try a manicure first, then when I get my first pay il get a pedicure.Im lucky that the place i get my hair cut does my eyebrow wax and facials.They also do both of the above and they have a reward system aswell.

So i can get everything done under one roof. Ohh might book myself in for a full pamper day at the end of the month


----------



## esha (Jun 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that's awful Esh! I hardly ever get my nails done, so I really do like to get it done right when I have the money to spend, you know? I know, it was very disappointing with it being my first ever manicure. And I totally agree with you, I'd rather wait til I have the money to spend more on a manicure that will look so much better than a lot less for a crappy one.

But my friend took me to get my first pedi this year and I have to say the place was amazing. They even offer you a free beverage. It was so relaxing since I always have to do my nails.

Bec in Canada they usually range anywhere between $30-60, depending on if you're getting acrylics, porcelain, or your real nails done.


----------

